# Pressure pump system



## TFLHNDN (Jul 3, 2021)

My parents are aging and we want to get them in ground sprinklers. I will be doing the install. They have a pressure system on a well.

What considerations do I need to take for installing the system? Since the well is already on a pressure switch do I need to wire that in or can I simply plumb the line and rely on the in place hardware? I've only ever done residential on city water with constant pressure.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

My last house was on a well for all water, and my irrigation line was just a tee off of the pipe from the well pump to the pressure tank. The pump ran pretty much continuously while the sprinklers ran. Never had issues. Make sure there's a backflow preventer of some kind.


----------

